# :'(



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 10, 2011)

Can I sit here and cry and get some hugs?






Thanks guys.


----------



## Tortoise (Nov 10, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Can I sit here and cry and get some hugs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you ok Stephii??
 Hugs(all the way from Canada) anyway whatever the reason you need them:shy:


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hugs all around from me Stephi hope your ok


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 10, 2011)

Hugs, we're here.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone.

I've pretty much just broken up with my BF of nearly 2 years.
What hurts the most is the fact I've broken his heart.  

By pretty much I mean we've not completely broken up, yet, but we're talking about everything and its heading that way.


----------



## Tortoise (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear that-hope things work out for the best.
More hugs being sent to you.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 10, 2011)

Here are some hugs for you. Choose whichever one you feel most comfortable with:













And this is for your BF for making you feel bad:


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks Yvonne 
Them pics are great. 

Can I be greedy and have them all?


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Nov 10, 2011)

Hugs for you all the way from our house!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 10, 2011)

I am sorry this is happening to you, and your boyfriend. But it sounds like the best thing to me...and remember, when one door closes another opens, so this may turn out to be a great thing...you never know. So here's hugs from this old lady and hang in there...


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 10, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> I've pretty much just broken up with my BF of nearly 2 years.
> What hurts the most is the fact I've broken his heart.
> ...



Sometimes talking everything out brings a couple closer, too...don't give up just yet!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 10, 2011)

I am really sorry. I agree with Maggie, this might be the end of the relationship but it is also a new beginning for you. Wishing you all the best....


----------



## ascott (Nov 10, 2011)

Hugs from me and the gang here in cali  and a big ole goofy smile....and remember...boys can be silly....they can't help it...well, except for the big dumb heads..lol...jk


----------



## cherylim (Nov 10, 2011)

HUGS!!!!!!!!!!


Keep smiling Steph.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone  

I really appreciate having you guys to come to when things get tough.


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 10, 2011)

I am soo sorry,
I hope it works out...bo matter how late you think it is!! 
HUGE HUGS HERE FROM ACROSS THE UK! 
Tiagos too!  <3 <3 <3 
I ditto Cheryls post!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 10, 2011)

Steph your not breaking his heart. If this relationship was not meant to be, staying together would have hurt you both more. Your allowing both of you the ability to see the problems and either work thru them or move on to better things for both of you.

*hugs*


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 10, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Steph your not breaking his heart. If this relationship was not meant to be, staying together would have hurt you both more. Your allowing both of you the ability to see the problems and either work thru them or move on to better things for both of you.
> 
> *hugs*



Ditto!


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that Beans BUT... one door closes and another one opens!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 10, 2011)

Indeed they do, I hope...


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 10, 2011)

"Stranger things have happened"--


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 10, 2011)

"Stranger things have happened at sea...." They sure have!

Ok, now the whole of TFO thinks we are strange!!!


----------



## african cake queen (Nov 10, 2011)

yes i agree , a new door will open. sorry for you pain. hugs.


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 10, 2011)

They know I'm strange... but now they think you are... Welcome to my world! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> "Stranger things have happened at sea...." They sure have!
> 
> Ok, now the whole of TFO thinks we are strange!!!


----------



## Laura (Nov 10, 2011)

you know that saying.. there is a light at the end of the tunnel???

well.. those Hallways... are a *****!

hang in there...


----------



## babylove6635 (Nov 10, 2011)

i really hope it all works out which ever way it goes
HUGS


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you everyone 

Dammit Anthony did you have to drag me down strange alley with you?!


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 11, 2011)

Guess we're just a strange "pair"! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> Thank you everyone
> 
> Dammit Anthony did you have to drag me down strange alley with you?!


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 11, 2011)

*hugs* *hugs* *hugs*


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 11, 2011)

Ahhh Steph I am sorry, but I agree with what everyone else has said. I am sending big hugs your way! {{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Nov 11, 2011)

ranting about it to someone always help! Whenever I'm sad or angry I have a special friend I can rant it too and just spill the beans and it makes me feel better


----------

